# Baneblade render



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

heres a bunch of baneblade renders i made using lightwave 3d (which is btw a shit piece of software) 
























:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks a bit like a nurgle baneblade to me. Not bad for a P.O.S software.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Agree, looks good for what you call a piece of shit, kinda renders liek an older CAD though.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

cool, hope you can someday make a bunch of soldiers etc and battles to go with it


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

looks good for what you call a P.O.S. Hope you don't mind me saying, but the hull looks kinda like an over-sized chimera, but i'd give you an A+!!!


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

Some of it looks a bit low poly, like the barrels on the rear.

Other than that it looks like a good start.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The gun is a bit oversized, and the turret needs to be a bit more defined. Over than that, brilliant for a P.O.S software!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd suggest looking into NifSkope and Blender to make 3d models with. Far and away better than what you are using at the moment.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That's not bad that is but i couldn't do any better!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really good for older software; looks awesome to someone whos never used pc based programmes (Me - they cost to much.). A+ for effort and look. :grin:


----------

